# Default root password for RedHat Linux



## dmurfitt

Hi,

Does anyone know what the default password is for root on RedHat Linux?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## lynch

dmurfitt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know what the default password is for root on RedHat Linux?
> 
> Cheers,
> Dan


There isnt one. _You_ create one during installation.
lynch


----------



## dmurfitt

Thanks for that...

...but when I was installing Linux I was asked to create a username and password (which I did), and I can log in with it fine. But when I try to make changed to the system settings, I am asked for a root password, which I never had to set on setup.

The reason I ask is because this is the first time I have installed Linux, so you might want to bear that in mind


----------



## tsunam

when you go to boot up edit the start of the grub.conf file that pops up and append

single

to the end

that will let you log in and change the root password


----------



## Whiteskin

(using the command passwd root)


----------

